# Rod Holder for Fly Rod



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

I've been Kayak fishing and haven't come up with a great way to bring along my fly rod yet. Im about to notch a piece of PVC pipe and attach it to the milk crate like i do with the rest of my rods but I figured I would ask around for any other ideas as well. Got any? I'll follow up whenever I take it out with how notching worked.

Thanks,


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Scotty makes an adjustable fly rod holder that fits into their mounting base for all accessories. While it comes with its own mounting base, it's nice to be able to swap out a spinning rod holder for a fly rod holder whenever you feel like it without having to drill anymore holes. That assumes you already have a scotty base mounted in your 'yak. The best price I see right now is Amazon: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Scotty-Holder-Side-Deck-Mount/dp/B001M4HT3Y"]Amazon.com: Scotty Fly Rod Holder with 241 Side Deck Mount: Sports & Outdoors[/ame]

A pricier option than drilling PVC, but it's adjustable and made specifically for this purpose. By the way, the picture below does not show the rubber strap that attaches to those little knobs you see and prevents the reel from flipping over, spilling the rod.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm using the Scotty right now on my kayak and love it. Very solid, easy to adjust, and convenient.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn it now I have buy a kayak.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Vote #3 - Scotty Rod Holder.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> Damn it now I have buy a kayak.


I don't think you'd regret it! I know I haven't. It's a blast, go wherever you feel like paddling, mine is very stable, quiet, easy to transport, and casting is not as tricky as I thought it would be.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Ditto on the Scotty Fly Rod Holder - I attach it to a clamp mount on my sit-inside boats and my Ultimate has several flush deck mounts.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I searched for quite some time and Scotty was all I could come up with. I got one for my float tube and it works really well. I tried the pvc but it didn't work out too well.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Damn it now I have buy a kayak.


+1..........


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok its not much to look at but from testing it out in the garage it works great. Rod and reel fit in perfectly and lock themselves in. Easy taking it out and putting it back in. So far so good. Being out on the water may be a different story but I'm pleased so far.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

So I finally got out and used the fly rod. The holder worked great. It securely locks it in and comes out fairly easily. Sadly no luck with the fish on the fly.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice hand made rod holder. My only comment would be to angle off the crate, Standing straight up like that is a sure way to break that rod on a river. Scotty is about the only one on the market and is a great products. I use there oar locks and accessorries on my pontoon and love them. S


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

RAM Products too are a great choice.....

Frank


----------

